# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  El club de la lectura

## winehouse

Le spropongo la idea de un nuevo sub-foro referente a un club de lectura. Proponemos un libro bimestralmente y proponemos ahi ideas, cada quien puede poner sus comentarios o sus dudas sobre el. Ademas tratare de ver si se puede hacer algo para que en cierto tiempo el libro de la lectura se venda por tienda magai a un precio un poco mas reducido. o en caso de que no lo tenga tienda magia veremos si se puede pedir.

----------


## DrkHrs

¿Bimestralmente? ¿Un libro cada dos meses? Supongo que te estas refiriendo a libros que no sean de magia. Si es así dos meses me parece mucho tiempo. Si te refieres a libros de magia, dependiendo del libro, me parece poco tiempo.

En cualquier caso, como buen amante de la lectura, por mi que no quede. Propongo como libro para comenzar "Criptonomicon" de Neal Stephenson o "Firmin" de Sam Savage. ¿La razón? Son los que estoy leyendo ahora. De todas formas cualquier sugerencia será bienvenida.

Un saludo.

----------


## drakulka

yo propongo 1 quincenalmente.


razon:los libros le leen rapido

----------


## winehouse

Tienes razon pero en vez de bimestralmente mejor mensualmente.


Los libros que sean de magia y lo que pasa es que no todos los libros llegan tan rapido

----------


## shark

> yo propongo 1 quincenalmente.
> 
> 
> razon:los libros le leen rapido


cuanta razón tienes....

claro que hay quien los asimila y quien no.

----------


## drakulka

yo para leer aprovecho los cinco minutos ente clase y clase

----------


## winehouse

He pensado y estaria bien que haya dos mensualmente. Uno para los que leen ingles y otor para los que no.


Así no hay problemas.

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo es que las ingles no las leo, no sé cómo hacerlo...   :Lol:  

Ahora en serio, todo lo que sean nuevas ideas me parece bien  :D 

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## dreaigon

Me parece una gran idea. Estaría encantado de participar.

----------


## Claky

Yo personalmente participaria, pero mejor que sea bimensualmente , ya que ahora estamos en epoca de examenes y tal y no da mucho tiempo. De todas maneras, como vosotros querais, y eso si, si despues se pueden vender muchisimo mejor. Bueno, un saludo!

----------


## Gonzalo Albiñana Pérez

es una opcion interesante, propongo "El Niño del Pijama a Rayas", me lo lei hace poco y es muy bueno, aunque tambien molaria leer libros sobre magia (que yo por el momento no conozco ninguno)

----------


## Némesis

A mí tampoco me parece mal que los libros del club de lectura no sean sólo de magia.
Al fin y al cabo hay que leer de todo si uno quiere ser artista.
Como dijo Gabi "Cada cuento de Borges son dos o tres juegos mágicos". Y el que no se lo crea que lea "la flor de Coleridge" y que luego vea la rutina de Gabi del mismo título... ¡P'a cagarse!

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> A mí tampoco me parece mal que los libros del club de lectura no sean sólo de magia.
> Al fin y al cabo hay que leer de todo si uno quiere ser artista.


De todo no... La verdad es que de todo NO, o mejor NOÍSIMO NO. Aunque es lo que más se lee.

----------


## Némesis

¿Por qué no?
¿Y qué es exactamente lo que más se lee?

----------


## Gonzalo Albiñana Pérez

yo personalmente creo que el artista que no llega a conocer un poco de todos los campos esta incompleto...:P!

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Pues porque hay cosas que fomentan la estupidez, y vienen en forma de letra. Pero vamos, de todo sí, pero lo bueno del todo.

----------


## winehouse

Bueno un libro de magia y uno de cualquier tema mensual.

Asi nada se queja

----------


## Némesis

"De todo" no quiere decir "sin criterio".

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

> "De todo" no quiere decir "sin criterio".


Desde luego, en muchos casos desgraciadamente sí quiere decirlo, y es un leer por leer aquello que se presenta como lo leído aunque haya otros textos de mucha más calidad, o mejor, de calidad. Pero no pongo en absoluto en duda que tu "de todo" sea pasado por un tamiz crítico. Estoy seguro de que no es así.

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, yo me refería más bien a "no leer sólo magia", es decir, literatura (como ya dije en el ejemplo) o también sobre física cuántica, que da millones de ideas para rutinas mágicas. Y por cierto Alfonso, ¿por qué no inspirarnos también en la filosofía?

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Bueno, depende de lo que quieras decir.

Si es inspirar juegos en ella, es posible. Claro, habría que crear una charla que fuera llevable a las posibilidades de cartas, cuerdas, monedas, gomas, vete-tú-a-sabers, ... y aún no he encontrado la posibilidad. Creo que sería muy difícil decir algo o expresar alguna reflexión filosófica en el corto período de tiempo que te deja una presentación. Bueno, podrías objetar que no es necesario que sea un período corto... pero no se me ocurre aún tema ni efecto... Piensa en algún tema filosófico que pudieras llevar a la magia... Pues el tiempo, la existencia en un sentido u otro... Pero realmente no llevarías algo esencialmente filosófico, sino más bien poético (relación que no niego, en absoluto), literario. Quiero decir, que no reflexionarías realmente, sino que darías una presentación de una visión ya dada. Por ejemplo, un efecto en que aparezcan y desaparezcan cartas, hablando de la vida como un aparecer y un desapareces, un estar-ahí con un final instantáneo e irrelevante como es la muerte. Bueno, tendría un contenido filosófico, pero más que reflexión, presentas una visión. No sé si me explico.

Y si te referías a que recomendara libros de filosofía para leer... Pues la verdad es que no sabría hacerlo. Por mucha crítica que haya hecho, muy vacía por otro lado, no sabría hacer la contra-crítica y ofreceros una lectura. Creo que los textos filosóficos son muy personales, y dependen de tus inquietudes en el tiempo. Recomendar un libro general, no creo que tuviera mucha aceptación, ni fuera algo que esté buscando alguien. Y recomendar leer a Sartre, pues no puedo hacerlo si tratamos con determinado tipo de persona, y menos con alguien que no tenga una cierta base. Esto es, ni puedo recomendar un libro general, porque no le interesará a mucha gente, ni uno específico, por varias razones como edad, base, interés personal-sentimental, etc.

Pero vamos, yo en 2º de la ESO creo que fue cuendo leí _El Mundo de Sofía_, aunque no lo acabé (creo que lo dejé por Marx por entonces). Y quizá, sea la única posibilidad de recomendación, siendo un libro muy accesible y _light_. Hay libros también generales, entretenidos, y breves, pero no creo que pueda recomendarlos al foro.

Tralará.

----------


## winehouse

Hya un libro muy bueno del mismo autor del El mUndo De Sofia, llamado el misterio del solitario, recomendado

----------


## winehouse

la apoyan?

----------


## Prinz

A mí me parece una buena idea, y un libro que me gustó mucho y que recomendaría es:

El Clan, de Peter Dickinson. Son dos libros :D

----------


## winehouse

PArece que nadie mas la apoya

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Yo si  :roll:

----------


## Ritxi

Y yo!!  :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

"Cabo Trafalgar" de Arturo Pérez Reverte.
Porque el ser miembro de la Real Academia de la Lengua de España no le ha hecho perder la acidez y es capaz de provocar la risa mientras relata un desastre.
¡Si es que estás viendo los chorros de sangre y los miembros amputados mientras lo lees y al párrafo siguiente te partes de risa!

----------


## cire652

> "Cabo Trafalgar" de Arturo Pérez Reverte.
> Porque el ser miembro de la Real Academia de la Lengua de España no le ha hecho perder la acidez y es capaz de provocar la risa mientras relata un desastre.
> ¡Si es que estás viendo los chorros de sangre y los miembros amputados mientras lo lees y al párrafo siguiente te partes de risa!


"Manoló Coguegüevós" jejeje Muy buen libro, nos cuenta un relato histórico con un toque de humor muy particular.

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

No me gusta casi nada de lo de Jostein Gaarder, pero bueno, de eso mejor que hable Alfonso, que es el que sabe. ¿Andas por ahí?

----------


## Ritxi

pues yo recomendaria un clásico como El médico de Noah Gordon, sobre todo para aquellos que les gusta hacer acrobacias con las bolas.

Yo nunca pase a la cuarta :(

----------


## cire652

Yo recomiendo "La tumba de Colón" un libro dónde nos cuenta un relato histórico como es la vida de Colón y las relaciones España-América de la época en forma de ficción. Muy buen libro. Un " Código Da Vinci" en español.

Saludos

----------


## dreaigon

Voto por la trilogia de el medico. Aunque el tercero, a mi parecer, es el mas flojillo.

Son preciosos.

----------


## winehouse

Hay que ver si Mariano aprueba la idea...

----------


## DrkHrs

Un comentario. Si lo que pretendemos es sugerir un libro para leer y luego poderlo comentar ¿Por que estamos sugiriendo libros que ya hemos leido? ¿No sería mejor decidirse por un libro que nadie haya leido todavía? ¿Por un libro que acabe de salir? O por un clasico de esos que nadie ha leido ...... Pero sinceramente, recomendar libros que ya hemos leido...... Hay libros que no me importaría leer de nuevo, pero otros, francamente, podría vivir sin repetir esa experiencia.

Así que, si nadie lo ha leido sugiero "Un mundo sin fin" de Follet, la continuación de "Los pilares de la tierra". Lo recomendeis o no yo lo empezaré a leer en un par de semanas. 

De todas formas, si sabeis de un libro recien publicado lo podeis sugerir. Creo que eso será mejor que recomendar libros que ya hemos leido.

Un saludo.

----------


## Némesis

No entiendo este último comentario.
Los libros sugeridos se entiende que se recomiendan a aquellos que no lo hayan leído.
Recomendar algo que no has probado es... No sé... Como mínimo arriesgado.

----------


## DrkHrs

Si no he entendido mal, la idea es sugerir un libro, leerlo y luego crear un debate, o puesta en común, sobre el mismo. Si es así, no me parece lógico recomendar un libro que ya he leido, puesto que en ese caso yo no lo volvería a leer, salvo excepciones. Por eso creo que es mejor recomendar algún libro que aún no haya leído y que tenga muy buena pinta para poder leerlo juntos y crear un debate, desde cero, sobre el mismo.

De todas formas está claro que es tan solo una opinión. En cualquier caso me parece que por el momento lo único que estamos haciendo es decir libros que nos han gustado. ¿Quien decide que libro leemos y en que plazo?

¿Que tal si ponemos un par de dias para que la gente deje titulos y luego creamos una encuesta? Sería una buena forma, creo, de comenzar.

Un saludo.

----------


## DrkHrs

Por cierto Nemesis. Tienes razón cuando dices que sugerir un libro que no he leido es arriesgado, pero creo que todos hacemos eso. Cogemos libros que creemos que pueden estar bien y los leemos. Muchas veces nos damos el batacazo y el libro escogido es una porquería o simplemente no nos engancha, pero otras veces descubrimos autentícas maravillas. 

Un saludo.

----------


## Valju

Aunque venga tarde en el tiempo... El Médico es un flipe. 100% recomendable.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues si. Es uno de mis preferidos. Yo ya me he imaginado más de una vez en esa carreta con Barber y haciendo juegos de pueblo en pueblo.

----------


## magicpasion

hola...
me parece genial la idea ...estaria bien que sea mensualmente haci al final del libro sacar conclusiones y cosas asi ...yo me anoto

----------


## eidanyoson

Libro para recomendar

 Ulises de James Joice, en inglés (original), traducido es insufrible.

 Venga, a ver quién tiene valor juas juas juas :-P

----------


## DrkHrs

Ulises. No voy a decir que es un libro genial, pero cuanto menos alcanza la categoría de "curioso".  Eso si, solo he leido la versión traducida que no es tan "insufrible" Eidan. La verdad es que lo lei al tercer o cuarto intento y me lo compre por la fama de libro dificil que tiene.

Este hilo es realmente curioso, cada cierto tiempo alguien lo reactiva para comentar algo, pero el proyecto nunca se pone en marcha.

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

drkhs tiene razón, un club del libro es donde un conjunto de personas se ponen de acuerdo en leerse un libro que no se haya leido y al cabo de un tiempo ponerlo en comun
recomiendo (no sugiero) el alquimista

saludos!

----------


## Magnano

aa y en su ultimo comentario tiene mucha razon este hilo era para que abrieran un subforo...
yo creo que la idea es muy buena ¿porque no se hace?

saludos!

----------


## Ravenous

Ya hay foros para eso. Esto es un foro de magia. Fomentar la relación entre los miembros está muy bien, pero mantengamos el espíritu del foro.

----------


## Magnano

touché

saludos!

----------

